# Interesting trail cam pic!



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

I got this pic on the 12th of November! Its a decent buck with a funny side! Notice the hole in him...I am assuming that is why his antler grew funny...so I think its an older wound that is still healing up!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

or a thru n thru arrow shot?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

Possible....but often you see an injured deer grow antlers like this one! That leads me to believe the injury is older. Plus that looks like a pretty good shot for a deer to survive!


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

that just goes to show how tough they are . look at his neck he is rutted up and ready to fight . not worried about the hole in him . amazing animals


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

My understanding is that when a rack is deformed due to an injury, it is the side opposite the injury that grows weird.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I got this guy on camera in Sept. They must be "brothers".


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

wound doesn't look old to me...looks like somebody made a bad shot on this guy in Oct. They are tough as can be...too tough many times.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sometimes I wonder if these antler abnormalities have to do with an injury due to fighting. The reason I suggest this is I shot a deer a few years back having a one very normal and one odd antler. We had trail camera pics and sheds of the deer. When I had the euro mount done and the skull was clean you could see that his actual skull had some fractures at the antler pedicle. I just wonder if the deer I harvested was injuried in a fight and then it healed over and from then on he grew a non-typical antler.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Very good observations rackman...likely a lot of bucks take an injury fighting. Maybe that wound could be a bad antler gauge too; even in that location it can't be ruled out although not a common wound area.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

I think you are right bass blaster...I have 8 pictures of this deer and not one of his left side...he must always move in circles! lol It would be interesting to see if he has a wound on the other side! I agree too that it looks like a shot wound! He looks healthy...must not have hurt him to bad!


----------



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

That dude sure looks healthy even with the wound. My dad is in taxidermy and something interesting he has noticed is that if the wound is above the shoulders, the deformity is usually on the same side as the wound. If behind the shoulder, the wound is often on the opposite side. It may just be coincidence, but it darn near always works out like that. You wouldn't believe some of the stuff we have found in deers skulls over the years. One had a shaft/broadhead completely through the skull from about an inch below the left ear, through the nasal cavity and the tip just barely protruding from the right side of the nose half way between the eye and tip of the nose. you couldn't even notice it until he caped it out and the tip of the broadhead poked him.


----------

